# Moving to Cabo San Lucas - Broadband Speeds



## kamarcia (Mar 30, 2013)

Ola!

Greetings and thank you in advance for taking the time to answer my question =)

We are moving to CSL in May for an initial 6 months and as we both work from home, broadband is pretty vital - and good broadband at that. We have voip phones, Skype, the usual but the phones are the most important. We have 25 MBPS currently.

Am I right in assuming that 10MBPS is as good as it gets in CSL - if we are lucky? The place we are renting is in the Pedregal area. 10MBPS will do the job fine.. 1-2 not so much. 

Any advice would be hugely appreciated!

Happy Easter!


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

kamarcia said:


> Ola!
> 
> Greetings and thank you in advance for taking the time to answer my question =)
> 
> ...


Good luck to you. I'm planning to move there as well.


----------



## kamarcia (Mar 30, 2013)

Great! We're excited - its a beautiful part of the world and makes sense for us from an accessibility perspective (flights to Los Angeles).


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

kamarcia said:


> Great! We're excited - its a beautiful part of the world and makes sense for us from an accessibility perspective (flights to Los Angeles).


It is indeed beautiful there. I can't wait to explore it and Los Cabos. Maybe we'll bump into each other and say hi.


----------



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

I live in La Paz...a little bit north of Cabo...I just did a speed test on my connection and I got 2.25 mbps. It is my usual result and works fine for most applications. This is over the DSL connection through Telmex...I can't believe that you are going to do much better in CSL...


Miguel


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mmmexico said:


> I live in La Paz...a little bit north of Cabo...I just did a speed test on my connection and I got 2.25 mbps. It is my usual result and works fine for most applications. This is over the DSL connection through Telmex...I can't believe that you are going to do much better in CSL...
> 
> 
> Miguel


Checkout Megacable. From their web site they are available in Cabo. I pay for 10Mbps and get close to 30 Mbps download from Megacable. I am not in Cabo, so it may be different there.


----------



## Whatzittoya (Apr 7, 2013)

*Pedegral Internet*

I have a friend living in Pedegral and he has voip system which is clear as can be. No issues with internet speed. 10mbs. Reliability seems fine. What you want to do is doable.


----------



## kamarcia (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you so, so much for the response! We really need 10mbps between VOIP and team viewer etc. as we both login to remote computers for work. I know we are spoilt right now but 2 mbps would be a serious problem. While I'd love to not need to earn a living any more.. not there yet and I need decent broadband to do it! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Whatzittoya (Apr 7, 2013)

Update: He says he has 10mb but actually gets 5mb when he tested it. No problems though with his voip and computer speed. Sometimes streaming movies causes issues. Hope this helps.


----------

